# The big one is comming



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Well it sounds like we are going to get hit hard here in Westerly RI. They are calling for 12+ here along the cost.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

Philadelphia area 10" to 20" here maybe more


----------

